# Ultrasound guidence for IUD placement



## kumeena (Mar 23, 2015)

Good Morning Everyone,

Doctor used ultrasound guidence for IUD insertion. What is the  CPT code for ultrasound to use along with 58300 (insertion)?

Thank you


----------



## 01077395 (Mar 23, 2015)

According to the 2012 LARC quick coding guide on the ACOG website:

"The use of ultrasound to check IUD placement is not bundled into the IUD insertion code and it is not common practice to use ultrasound to confirm placement.  Therefore, this should not be routinely billed.  However, the ultrasonography may be used to confirm the location of teh IUD when the physician incurs a difficult IUD placement (e.g., severe pain, uterine performation, etc.).  If ultrasound is used, one of the following codes is added:

code 76857 
Code 76830

Occasionally, ultrasound is needed to guide IUD insertion.  If ultrasound is used, add code 76998 (ultrasonic guidance, intraoperative)."


----------



## TYSON1234 (Mar 26, 2015)

So, can we bill if the ultrasound was done after the insertion (to check placement) and not during? I just started billing for a new Dr that uses ultrasound after the insertion (on the same day) to check placement.


----------

